# Preserving tree trunks for fence posts



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok...I know this is done because I see it all over the place. But I can't seem to find out what you need to do to preserve tree trunks/limbs for fence posts? Does anybody know what kind of preservative you need to apply?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Ive seen sump oil used.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Just remember any homemade method of preserving wood won't last forever.


----------



## bama20a (Nov 27, 2008)

I've never known anyone to put preseving on them,unless it's the store bought post.If you are talking about the plain looking ol'post,& I think you are.Then it depends on the type of wood it is.
For exp- pine would not last but afew years,Then locust will last for ever.Same as with some of the oaks.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

We have oak and sweet gum...wonder how long that would last? We had some cedar but we traded those to our neighbor for flagstone.


----------

